# Partner's Body Issues



## xjackie83 (Jun 24, 2010)

What do you do when your partner is suffering from body issues?

My boyfriend has been a bean pole his whole life. When my boyfriend started college he was 6 feet tall and 130 pounds! He had a 29 inch waist and couldn't even find pants that fit him. Throughout his college years he gained some weight so he was around 155 pounds and a 32 inch waist.

Earlier this year he was unemployed for a few months. Thankfully he has a great job now, but during that time he got lazy and depressed which resulted in him gaining about 5 pounds and going up to a 34 inch waist.

He still looks sexy as hell to me. I think the weight he's at now is perfect for him, but he's worried that he'll continue to gain weight and end up like his dad who is over 300 pounds.

I have made a couple changes. Whenever I cook dinner I tend to have a meat, veg, and a starch (bread, potatoes, etc). But now when I cook I just do a lean meat and a larger serving of vegetables. Also when we have started going on walks during the weekends and on evenings when I have the night off from work.

Any other ideas of how I could help him?


----------



## Karren (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd get him into an exersize routine.... or sports.... joing a gym... to burn off some extra calories.... I hit 220 before I decided it was time for a change and started playing ice hockey again.... lost 50 pounds and now I play every week to keep it there....


----------



## Nylmar (Jun 24, 2010)

No way! He's 6 feet tall and used to weight 130? He was to skinny for his height i bet he does look way better right now!






If he wants to stay in that weight is just exercise and eat right maybe do some weights...

But he shouldnt worry that much... just say no to junk food.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 24, 2010)

^^^ I agree.

I think it's crazy to consider helping him lose weight when he isn't overweight. If he wants to tone up fine, but I would reinforce positive feelings about his body. My husband was crazy lean when he was first in the Army, and as he got older he filled out more. I much prefer a man with a fuller body. I like a beefy beast of a man though lol.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Nylmar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No way! He's 6 feet tall and used to weight 130? He was to skinny for his height i bet he does look way better right now!




If he wants to stay in that weight is just exercise and eat right maybe do some weights...

But he shouldnt worry that much... just say no to junk food.

I agree... that was way too skinny... he probably looks great now.
I just wanted to add that I think it's so nice that you care. I thinking cooking the meat and veggies is enough, he doesn't really need to diet.


----------

